# MotoBlur Roms?



## Oldmanstatic (Mar 3, 2012)

Are there any motoblur roms anymore I cant find any. How come everybody stop making motoblur roms?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Liberty ROM is a Blur-based ROM, and there is a release for the Bionic, so have a look at that.


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

TwinShadow said:


> Liberty ROM is a Blur-based ROM, and there is a release for the Bionic, so have a look at that.


Liberty doesn't work with 902 though. It was a great rom until I updated.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

Eclipse 2.2 is a MOTOBLUR based rom as well just cleaned up and mainly AOSP stock apps.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## smokedkill (Feb 11, 2012)

I'd assume we will see some more blur roms when Motorola releases an official ics.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

Can someone place a mirror for eclipse

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Eclipserom.com .I don't know if he wants links posted and do not have it handy. But that is where its at.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## levi2502 (Oct 16, 2011)

There is also an Eclipse section on this site. It is under Droid Bionic Development.


----------

